# Best Fishing Friend RIP



## hayboy (Mar 1, 2018)

Rubie, the red Dobie, if there is a place in Heaven for our pets, left us Sunday morning to go there about 8 am. 12 yr old and had a love for me that went beyond all the other dogs we have had. Over 4,380 days of her in our family leaves a large empty space . She was really sick for a few days and I had made the decision to put her down Monday but the LORD saved me from doing something equal to I didn't even want to think about it. Thank GOD for healing and looking for a better day. Thanks for careing..


----------



## hanniedog (Mar 2, 2018)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Buckshot00 (Mar 3, 2018)

Hate that for you. Always a tough decision.


----------



## Gundy (Mar 3, 2018)

Sorry for your loss. I got an 11 year old lab who loves fishing more than anything. Not looking forward to the day I have to say goodbye.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Mar 3, 2018)

They become loyal family members. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## grizz55chev (Mar 4, 2018)

Our family sends our condolences, we all love fishing too!


----------

